# Pet Psychic on Sirius



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Somehow, this seems appropriate for the _Dog Star_

Starting this spring, "Pet Psychic" Sonya Fitzpatrick will host a weekly animal
advice and call-in show on Sirius channel 102. During the "Animal Intuition"
program, she'll help pet owners better understand and connect with their pets --
those both living and passed on. - _The Retail Bridge_


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I dislike this woman. Saw her show once. She's so full of it. "Fluffy had a special place she liked to sleep, didn't she?" Sure. She was a cat, you know?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Capmeister said:


> I dislike this woman. Saw her show once. She's so full of it. "Fluffy had a special place she liked to sleep, didn't she?" Sure. She was a cat, you know?


:lol: That reminds me of Crossing Over with John Edwards. Any buffoon can say some random commonsense thing and impress the gullible. I have some relatives that are big on animals and are into the pet psychic thing. A women they know is apparently one of these and they follow her word and swear by it. They bought a pet donkey, after a few weeks the nutjob diagnosed it with depression, now it's on a special feed and they purchased another donkey to be it's friend. You have no idea at how much I have to control myself not to burst out laughing at how asinine this whole thing is.

I could probably now sell someone else on Sirius because of this junk.


----------

